# IVA on solar?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been quoted 23% IVA on hot water solar power units but some sites say it should be 13%..... can someone tell me which is right please?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

My guess would be that the IVA mentioned of 13% was the old rate and the site has not been updated. I am sure canoeman can either confirm this or put you on the right track


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Travelling-Man...this is the system we went for on the advice of a German Professor of alternative energy who lives not far from here.
Home - Wikora GmbH

Solar termico, Circulao Forada, Acumulao gua Potvel, Circulao Forada Wikora 300 L, Colector Plano Wi

we are so please with it. It has saved us a fortune!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Solar IVA is now 23% and for 2012 there's no longer a Fiscal allowance on IRS returns.

You'll have to push for discounts, looks like suppliers, installers will be hungry for work this year.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks folks..... I guessed the IVA had changed but wanted to check..... I'll certainly be looking for discounts and can't see myself spending E4K on a hot water system for sure...... I'd want it to also tell jokes, set the table and do the cooking for that sort of money!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Understand your feelings but with the increases on heating diesel IVA and base cost, payback time might be a lot less than you think, if you don't want to go the whole hog and have a all dancing system, just install basics with connections and pipework in place to add functions as you want.
We'll still continue with our plans to install solar element to overall system.


----------



## casa1970 (Feb 17, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> I've been quoted 23% IVA on hot water solar power units but some sites say it should be 13%..... can someone tell me which is right please?


Hi 

The iva is 23% on solar you can not get away with it used to be 13% again the goverment are on the take as most countries are lower on there solar energy.
We had all our system install for a great price this we can get back over a couple of years


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have estimated that we have already saved 2/3 the cost of our solar for water heating. Installed just over three years ago.
We have diesel central heating which also used to heat the domestic water.


----------

